# Capcom Discussion Thread



## SionBarsod (Aug 3, 2013)

This is basically a thread made for people to discuss Capcom stuff (the good old days, why they suck now, when they started sucking, what you think they could improve on, etc.)

*A small rant*

Light of the recent news of the sixth Breath of Fire game being released for cellphones and tablets and watching the internet blow up about it, I started thinking that within the past few years...Capcom has really been fucking up. 

No I didn't just realize this, but I always figured that they would bounce back from it after Legends 3 being canceled. I just thought "Alright that was just one game, we've still got Megaman Universe and the korean Megaman MMO to look forward to. Plus maybe someone will pick it up if Capcom lets them? They can still bounce back."

That never happened, even though CC2 offered to do it. In fact within a short time frame Megaman Universe and the Megaman MMO had been canceled as well. All signs pointed to the departure of Keiji Inafune leaving as the reason for these games being canceled. It was like some sort of bad dream honestly.

Then the situation got worse. Capcom refused to really say anything about Megaman. He didn't make an appearance in Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, and when the fans asked questions, Christian Svensson couldn't really give us a definite answer. Maybe it was because he'd lose his job if he gave a direct answer, maybe he didn't even know himself, or maybe it was a combination of both.

They wouldn't even let Inafune go back and finish the game himself. Rumors have gone around that it wasn't the fact that he was leaving Capcom that got the games canned but the fact that he was pretty much saying "Fuck You" to Capcom on his way out the door through a few interviews. 

I can understand why he was so upset with the way Capcom had been doing things. He didn't like the fact that instead of taking a few years to develop and release a great, complete game, they'd take the short road, make an okay game, and then release a new version later on down the line for full price.

They had even screwed up his story plans for the Megaman series. X5 was supposed to be the end of the X series but the higher ups said no and X6 was made, a game Inafune had no part in (Which was probably why it sucked so much ass.) He had to re-do his plans for the Megaman Zero series and everything after that. Later on the travesty known as X7 happened. That along with  the declining sales numbers later on down the line weren't helping the situation. 

Capcom just couldn't get enough of that green stuff.

But Inafune's not the only one to have been wronged by Capcom. Shinji Mikami( the Resident Evil 4 fiasco), Hideki Kamiya, Atsushi Inaba, and even recently Yoshinori Ono (Having a health scare due to Capcom's working conditions and even having to go back to those conditions a day after he's released from the hospital.)

Who's really at fault here? Is it the whole company, or is it just the higher-ups  and their enforced business practices?

*Rant End*

So who/what do you guys think caused the fall of Capcom. Do you think they can ever become as great as they were back in the good ol' days, if so how can they improve?  Or are the doomed to be hated by the gaming masses? Discuss.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 3, 2013)

Dragons Dogma was fun.

Capcom can become back on top once they start making quality games and stop screwing over the customer. If they really need the money to produce these high budget games, increase the price, I wouldn't mind paying $10 or $20 more for a game of RE4 quality.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2013)

i liked mmx6 and capcom still makes someof the best/most fun fighting games. Outside of not continuing with the maverick hunter x series and this new bof. I dont really care about what they do. Although i do also with they make a new viewtiful joe


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2013)

The funniest part about this is that people still buy their products no matter how much the company is hated.  I will say, however, that it's probably a small part of Capcom's execs that is causing such poor decisions to be made.  Shit trickles down like that.  Same reason why, say, cashiers at stores are made to ask customers if they want to buy some POS candy.  Cashier potentially gets yelled at for being annoying when they had minimal, if any, choice in the matter of pushing the item.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Basically Capcom should just rehash their old games with HD graphics, that is all that gamers pretty much want now days, that is why nintendo is still relevant and why so many games are getting HD remakes. Nobody wants new stuff anymore


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Aug 3, 2013)

The only thing I play from Capcom is Sengoku Basara, and even then the third game was disappointing compared to the second (which I had to freakin' import). Now the 4th game is looking even better than the second...but it won't hit western shores because Crapcum USA didn't give enough of a shit about the third game to actually market and make the fucking series known. You know there's a fucking problem when shops have no idea the game even *exists* because of Capcom's blatant negligence.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Capcom needs new management.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 3, 2013)

The games that I care about are the fighters. The thing that irritates me the most is that Capcom never really understood what DLC meant. So unless its already on the disc, we aren't going to release extra characters.

Ah but wait, didn't we tell you? We have those awesome new characters, stages and all that content you want on a new disc. Shame you have to pay another $60 to get it though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2013)

Inafune did more damage to Capcom with his "The turdiest of Western games is inherently better than the best Japanese game ever" obsession than Capcom did to him and he dragged a bunch of classic game series with him before he left. Game series that he previously never had anything to do with. 

He's a great developer but fuck him. He's half the reason why Capcom began this shitty western outsourcing program which is only ending now and thinks he's as good as he always is when he's outside his comfort zone of game development. He isn't.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 3, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> The games that I care about are the fighters. The thing that irritates me the most is that Capcom never really understood what DLC meant. So unless its already on the disc, we aren't going to release extra characters.
> 
> Ah but wait, didn't we tell you? We have those awesome new characters, stages and all that content you want on a new disc. Shame you have to pay another $60 to get it though.



Speaking of that, weren't they essentially doing the same thing with all those versions of Street Fighter 2? Were people upset with it back then like they are now? I was a kid back then so it didn't really bother me that much.



> Basically Capcom should just rehash their old games with HD graphics, that is all that gamers pretty much want now days, that is why nintendo is still relevant and why so many games are getting HD remakes. Nobody wants new stuff anymore



I won't say that nobody wants new stuff anymore. But yeah HD remakes of old games would probably sell pretty well if the hype for the new Ducktales remastered game is anything to go by. 

And going back on Megaman for a minute. I don't think a game for him would do all that well on the PS3 or Xbox 360 as a retail game. The simple "defeat 8 bosses" format that megaman is known for might not pass with the current gaming audience. 

No...let me rephrase that. Megaman would probably do better on handheld systems like the PSP, Vita, and 3DS as far as retail games go. Making the game a downloadable titles like Ducktales HD or the new Strider would be better for consoles like the PS3, 360, and the Wii U.

All these games could sell pretty well for just being HD versions of old games. Capcom just can't expect them to sell millions of copies like Street Fighter does.

The worldwide sales numbers for Resident Evil Revelations was 900,000. They said that the game had "solid sales" yet it refused to meet Capcom's high ass sales number expectations. Personally I think it did pretty well for an HD re-release of an old 3DS game.

They could also stand to start working on some new IPs instead of the same usual stuff.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> The games that I care about are the fighters. The thing that irritates me the most is that Capcom never really understood what DLC meant. So unless its already on the disc, we aren't going to release extra characters.
> 
> Ah but wait, didn't we tell you? We have those awesome new characters, stages and all that content you want on a new disc. Shame you have to pay another $60 to get it though.



You do realize that there's a whole certification process behind games, right?  When a game goes to get certified, devs can't put anymore content into the retail version.  DLC is pretty much made while all the other content is being certified and all the programmers are just sitting around waiting for that to happen.  I mean they're at work, might as well do something.  So the option is either wait like another 1-2 years for just one or two characters, or get the game now and pay like 5 extra bucks later.  Getting them for free isn't an option because Capcom isn't as flexible as Namco atm.  But I won't get into that.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 3, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Speaking of that, weren't they essentially doing the same thing with all those versions of Street Fighter 2? Were people upset with it back then like they are now? I was a kid back then so it didn't really bother me that much.



In that era yes, since it was pretty much their only option. But now with DLC and game patches, it is really stupid to do this practice.



CosmicCastaway said:


> You do realize that there's a whole certification process behind games, right?  When a game goes to get certified, devs can't put anymore content into the retail version.  DLC is pretty much made while all the other content is being certified and all the programmers are just sitting around waiting for that to happen.  I mean they're at work, might as well do something.  So the option is either wait like another 1-2 years for just one or two characters, or get the game now and pay like 5 extra bucks later.  Getting them for free isn't an option because Capcom isn't as flexible as Namco atm.  But I won't get into that.



I don't know how your reply addresses my point really. After the retail version is out (for this example lets say it is SF4) they are go on Capcom community to see what the fans want for extra characters.  According to you, since SF4 is out, that means it already has been certified. 

Now what about those extra characters the fans desire? (some of the characters though are thrown in without anybody demanding them, just Capcom adding random people they like). Instead of releasing them on DLC they go out and release an entire new game, just practicing their traditions in the 90's.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2013)

DLC has to get certified and tested for bugs as well^


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

The reason those are usually released on another disc is to make it easier at competitive fighting game tournaments.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> DLC has to get certified and tested for bugs as well^



So will the new disc game if Capcom decided to get to that route. 



Platinum said:


> The reason those are usually released on another disc is to make it easier at competitive fighting game tournaments.



Those are usually held on consoles anyway. They already use the latest patches when released and whatnot. And for EVO MvC3 they had Jill Valentine and Shuma Gorath (DLC characters). 

Aside from tournaments, Capcom's target audience is the new gamers into the genre, evidenced by the new noob friendly systems they implemented like x-factor and gems. Obviously they care for those people, but so much their wallets.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 4, 2013)

Just wanted to say we should do a forum-wide, or well, gaming dept. boycott of Capcom.

haven't bought a Capcom game since 2009


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 5, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> In that era yes, since it was pretty much their only option. But now with DLC and game patches, it is really stupid to do this practice.
> 
> Now what about those extra characters the fans desire? (some of the characters though are thrown in without anybody demanding them, just Capcom adding random people they like). Instead of releasing them on DLC they go out and release an entire new game, just practicing their traditions in the 90's.



This makes sense. Instead of just releasing Super Street Fighter 4, AE, and Ultra, the game could have still just been Street Fighter 4 with the new characters and balance patches made as DLC.

This also explains the main reason for all the hate for SFxT and UMVC3 if you think about it in a way. Street Fighter does get a lot of extra versions, but the data for those characters and such were never found on the disc and they usually don't come out until a year or so later.

SFxT had characters on the disk that were still usable without sound. That wasn't necessary. And UMVC3 came out later on in the same year that MVC3 was released. They say that it was due to the earthquake but i've seen counter arguments against that theory.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright so with the recent news that we may not get a brand new Street Fighter game until 2018 do you think well get any new Capcom fighters or will we hit the "Dark Age" once again like we did before Street Fighter 4 came out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

What dark age? Fighting games are as strong as they've ever been. Street Fight 4 might have resurrected the genre all those years ago but the genre doesn't need resurrecting again.


----------

